# 798 ci SI humminbird



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Just bought one, anyone have one and how do you like it. How did you mount it


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I just got the 897c si. They are just about the same accept I wanted just a little larger screen. I had a million questions about where to put mine. I really wanted it on the front deck. I bass fish. However, the gps and side imaging works best on the console. I got the biggest ram mount. I think its a 2 inch ball and costs about $100.00. This works perfect. It holds it very still and I can turn it around and see it fine from the front deck after I get where I am going. It makes the unit very versatile. I read that you should not mount the gps puck to close to the unit. I mounted mine back next to my rear pole light. That way it is out of the way and works perfect. I mounted the transducer just to the right of the motor. It works good but I loose signal at about 16mph. I am going to call them and see if that is the best it will do. As for the unit, its great. I am a dummy and I am learning it ok. There is so much to learn. Read the book and watch the dvd over and over again. You learn something new each time. I really like the gps. I marked some stumps and now I can drive right back to them. I can't wait to mark other stuff. I want to buy the nav. chip but ran out of money. If you have any more questions, just ask. I may have an answer. Humminbird is great about answering as many questions as you want to ask. Chopper


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Chopper...what kind of boat do you have? The reason I am asking is if you are concerned about loosing bottom contact at roughly 16 mph, there is another alternative. The HDSI transducer willl loose bottom contact because it will either be out of the water while you are on plane, or you are getting a bunch of turbulance past it while you are moving. You CAN install a second thru hull transducer in your bilge area with the use of a Y cable that will give your unit the ability to use the DI and SI features of the HDSI transducer and then the traditional 2D sonar will use the transducer mounted in your bilge area. I have this setup on my glass boat and don't loose readings until I am over 50 MPH.

I have both of my Humminbirds mounted on RAM mounts...like Chopper said it makes them nice since you can position them in any way you want. I put my GPS reciever as close to my transducer as possible....this keeps the waypoint very close to what is being shown on the screen at that time. Less distance error. HB is a great product!


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

when you guys say you are losing bottom contact are you talking about in the down/side imaging or sonar and everything altogether? down and side imaging is not recommended for any speed outside of 3.5-5 mph(idle speeds).. slower than 3.5 repeats the readings and faster than 5 is just to fast to work effectively.. in my opinion you can go slower than 3.5 and know what you're looking at after you've used the unit a little but going to fast isn't practical.. if you are losing sonar that may be a problem..I have a 798 and I love it.. the biggest thing I think starting out is is to simply practice working it and to decrease your side viewing area to something more practical like 60 feet maybe instead of 150.. this zooms your view in further for better detail


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I love my 798 CI SI. The only problem i have is a 2 to 3 foot roster tail, in the back of the boat when im am driving fast in my boat. The side imaging is great. I have found for me, That when i use the archs for fish, It doesnt do that well. But when i use the fish symbols, It is more accurate.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am talking about just the sonar. As soon as my boat is on plane...the HDSI transducer is completely out of the water. A tip that I have found useful...match your screen scroll speed to you rate of travel....seems to keep fairly good detail. Ie...boat speed is 4MPH...set the screen scroll speed to 4.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Have you guys checked out the "unofficial" Humminbird site? Some very good info here: 

http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/

dnavarroj, your rooster tail was a common problem with the older 797 units (the predecessor to the 798), which is what I have, and I had the same problem. The problem is the transducer mount has a gap above the transducer itself. Humminbird makes a plastic piece to fill this gap, or, you can do what I, and a lot of others have done, and that is to wrap electrical tape around the mount. It fixed mine.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks for all the info guys. It just shipped today. should be here Thursday. I am like a kid at Christmas waiting for it.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I am going to look into the thru the hull ducer. I just want to keep sonar at higher speeds. Anyway, I love my unit. I am still learning, but getting better each day out. I try to learn just one new thing a trip and make it work.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am the same way Chopper...you can also gain a wealth of knowledge by checking and reading the HB forums on Bass Boat Central....lots of good info on basic settings and identifying what you are seeing on SI. Check them out when you get a chance.

http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=279

http://www.bbcboards.net/zeroforum?id=280


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Flippin those links are very helpful i wish we could get a sticky thread for posting images


----------



## HBirdDeborahCRC (Apr 19, 2011)

dnavarroj said:


> I love my 798 CI SI. The only problem i have is a 2 to 3 foot roster tail, in the back of the boat when im am driving fast in my boat. The side imaging is great. I have found for me, That when i use the archs for fish, It doesnt do that well. But when i use the fish symbols, It is more accurate.




I believe I can assist with the roostertail you are having. PM me your name and address. I can't send you a PM yet, I've not made five post yet.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

WiseEyes said:


> Flippin those links are very helpful i wish we could get a sticky thread for posting images



Yeah me too...as soon as I get around to snapping some images...I would be happy to share them. I have found some pretty cool stuff on lakes I have been fishing for years...and never knew that the things were there.

If you did a bit deeper in those threads you will find Doug's You Tube page where he goes over a TON of info on deciphering images and what settings work best under certain conditions.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

well i have it installed. Kind of a pain in the ass. do the system updates make a big difference?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

It all depends on what is in the update. They have a description of what is contained in each of the updates on the support page. The last one I did for my 1197 had a TON of cool upgrades...distance lines and the ability to shut off the bottom contour of SI were the two big ones. I would do them.....but remember to restore your defaults before doing them.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

I thought these SI units have down imaging capability now?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Your 798 does have DI capability.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

it does now after i updated


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

I got a 798,ups today.I am putting the seanymph in the garage,getting ready to install.Any tips I should know about would help
Joe


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

joe make sure the transducer is not obstructed on either side or you will get a lot of interference


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Good thread guys. I'm thinking hard about picking up a 798ci si unit since it's the most reasonably priced and if I can swing it I might go to the 898c si. On the 798ci si - does it come with everything I need to hook it up or do I have to budget for buying a bunch of add on stuff. I noticed that the HB website lists about fifty optional items for this unit and just don't want to buy it to find out I need to drop another four hundred bucks.

Also - can I used the Navionics Hotmaps Platinum Chip in the 798ci si? I ask because the specs at the back of the HB catalog seems to show that it only takes the gold and the lake master chips. 

Also - I have an aluminum hauled boat - any issues with mounting the tranducer on an aluminum hauled boat?


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

Saturday will be the first time I use it[ 798ci si] Been reading the book and running the simulator.I just got used to my eagle and that took 3 yrs. Let you know how it works.


----------

